# Zero Gravity Cranks now available



## topflightpro (Nov 3, 2004)

I was screwing around looking at the sites of bike shops from towns I used to live in and I came across this:

http://hubbikes.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=649

Only $800.

I haven't seen them for sale anywhere else yet, but The Hub is only a 30 minute drive from Zero Gravity, and it is one of the few listed retailers on ZG's site.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

*I wouldn't count my chickens....*

That's the same photo as on the ZG website, that's all.
They may be doing pre-ordering or something, but given that the cranks are not even in full production yet, I really wonder.

I (and as far as I know none of the other testers) have not received them yet: production date keeps getting pushed back; ZG had a staffing change; the other normal delays; etc.

Last I heard late April was the earliest delivery date, but that could change again. It sure has changed a lot up to now....


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

cadence90 said:


> That's the same photo as on the ZG website, that's all.
> They may be doing pre-ordering or something, but given that the cranks are not even in full production yet, I really wonder.
> 
> I (and as far as I know none of the other testers) have not received them yet: production date keeps getting pushed back; ZG had a staffing change; the other normal delays; etc.
> ...


They're not even in production. ZG has been busy: they're moving into a new factory. Also the guy who designed the cranks and was knee deep in the project left ZG. So I think the combination of those two things, plus the inevitable design changes from testing, will push back even further the date when they hit the store shelves.


----------

